# O2 Broadband?



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Currently with AOL (Couldnt possibly say on here how i feel about them , know a lot of family and friends feel the same) and our neighbour works for O2 said its great service etc and has a good write up in 'which' magazine, but always better to hear it from horses mouth!
_Thinking _ of going with them in next couple of months, but has anyone got anything good or bad to say about them?


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Can't advise you of O2's broadband service, if your neighbour works for them s/he's bound to say it good though isn't s/he? I would never take advise from someone because they work for the company. I used to tell my customers the company i worked for was great but in truth it was  ripping  customers off with extortionate holiday shop prices and didn't give a damn about it's employees.

I am with sky and they are so much better than Aol and carphone warehouse, and i have pretty good speeds too.

Sorry can't be of more help


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for that chuck, yea didnt want to go off just his opinion, have had it with AOL this afternoon, rung them earlier to give them a piece of my mind .... AGAIN!  drive me nuts they do


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

We are with O2 for broadband. Great service, never had a problem


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

im with O2 broadband too. i got it through a staff member who is a friend for £7.50 per month - 20meg.
its new on the market but they are a gr8 company.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmm they are ok. Can be slow at times and sometimes not work   Also dh uses Xbox live and cause of the o2 broadband he cant use some of his games properly   We are moving ours next week, as soon as contract was up with o2.


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

we have been with o2 since jan and best provider i have been with, (we have been with aol, bt and talk talk lol) x


----------

